# 8' one-piece fly rods.



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd be interested as I've got a jones on for some 1-piece rods. Any pics of your work?


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'd be interested as I've got a jones on for some 1-piece rods. Any pics of your work?


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

I typically do them in dark red or blue, but could do other colors. The blank is a slate gray. Let me know if you have other questions, or want other detail.
Ron, 770 826-3801


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks. I like that Fin-Nor reel on there. I've got an FR-8 I use on a 7wt glass rig and a late-60s/early-70s vintage Fin-Nor Tycoon #3 A/R on an old Scientific Anglers System 11 glass rod.


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

You may be giving your age away! I know all those. I caught a world record Arctic Char with an FR-8. A year or so prior to them coming out, I was in the Finnor plant down in FL, and walking through with my sales guy. There were a couple of Tibors taken apart on a table. I asked, 'what are those doing here?'. The guy just grinned and kept on walking. I have an old Finnor #1 and several of the Fin-ite reels.
Let me know if you want to talk about an 8' one-piece. 
Ron
770 826-3801


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Ron Hickman said:


> You may be giving your age away! I know all those. I caught a world record Arctic Char with an FR-8. A year or so prior to them coming out, I was in the Finnor plant down in FL, and walking through with my sales guy. There were a couple of Tibors taken apart on a table. I asked, 'what are those doing here?'. The guy just grinned and kept on walking. I have an old Finnor #1 and several of the Fin-ite reels.
> Let me know if you want to talk about an 8' one-piece.
> Ron
> 770 826-3801


I just turned 40 but I have a thing for vintage fly gear and it really kicked into overdrive when I inherited that Fin-Nor A/R from a great-uncle who purchased it new for $140 in 1971 (I have the original box and bill of sale).


----------



## last_cast (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi Ron and others, I'm new to this forum and just beginning to make the switch over to fly fishing. I've been searching for a shorter 1-peice 8wt, particularly for inshore board fishing here in socal. I've looked at the NRX Pro 1 and Echo Prime (can't seem to find any). I'm intrigued by your design and would definitely like to learn more. Is this more for the advanced caster or something I can grow into? I'd love to see more pics and details if you want to PM me or post here. I can also give you a ring. Thanks all!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmmm, I remember fishing in a Tarpon Tournament with a Ron Hickman with a bunch of guys from ATL back in the mid/late 80's and he was building rods back then for Gary Merriman (Tarpon Toad)!! Damn those were the days!


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

last_cast said:


> Hi Ron and others, I'm new to this forum and just beginning to make the switch over to fly fishing. I've been searching for a shorter 1-peice 8wt, particularly for inshore board fishing here in socal. I've looked at the NRX Pro 1 and Echo Prime (can't seem to find any). I'm intrigued by your design and would definitely like to learn more. Is this more for the advanced caster or something I can grow into? I'd love to see more pics and details if you want to PM me or post here. I can also give you a ring. Thanks all!


What is your email?


----------



## last_cast (Jun 21, 2017)

Ron Hickman said:


> What is your email?


PM sent


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

Ron Hickman said:


> I've been a rodmaker for over 50 years and commercially for over 30. I've been flyfishing for more than 60 years and caught just about everything. On the request of an East coast FL friend, I've developed a set of 8' 1-pc rods in 8, 9 and 10 wts. Many years ago, I got advice from Gary Loomis about building billfish fly rods (when there weren't any) and he pointed me to one of his backbounce blanks. It worked great and had the tip to punch out a shooting head and huge 6/0 tandem fly, and the backbone to fight a big fish on 20# tippet. The lightness of the tip of these rods enables you to throw a couple of line weights, and the backbone to fight a fish, and lift much more line off the water than you will with a conventional fly rod. They will throw 90' of line with ease. They are made with a premium IM-8 blank. The length is so they will fit in many of the 8' rod tubes on micro and tech poling skiffs and not have to deal with your 9' rod, going and coming. It will be in the rod tube and ready when you need it. They are a fraction of the price of a SAGE (I'm a dealer), Orvis or other top quality rod.
> If anyone is interested, give me a call at 770 826-3801.
> Ron


If you have blanks available for sale, please send me a PM. Thank you.


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

byates said:


> If you have blanks available for sale, please send me a PM. Thank you.


I don't keep many blanks in stock but order as needed. I'm new to this forum and haven't seen how to PM. My email is [email protected]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bonecracker said:


> Hmmm, I remember fishing in a Tarpon Tournament with a Ron Hickman with a bunch of guys from ATL back in the mid/late 80's and he was building rods back then for Gary Merriman (Tarpon Toad)!! Damn those were the days!


Man I knew Ron back in those days. We fished trout around Atlanta together back then. Wonder where he is. I am going to call Gary or Bobby to see


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ron Hickman said:


> You may be giving your age away! I know all those. I caught a world record Arctic Char with an FR-8. A year or so prior to them coming out, I was in the Finnor plant down in FL, and walking through with my sales guy. There were a couple of Tibors taken apart on a table. I asked, 'what are those doing here?'. The guy just grinned and kept on walking. I have an old Finnor #1 and several of the Fin-ite reels.
> Let me know if you want to talk about an 8' one-piece.
> Ron
> 770 826-3801


I remember a guy named Al Frens who was the sales manager for Finnor back in the early 90s. He ended up working at Randy Towes shop in Islamorada before dropping off the radar?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Only Fin-Nor I have is my big 4 on my tarpon rod. Wish I had a 9-10 wt.


----------



## Karl poelker (Jun 19, 2017)

How much for a 9wt sir?


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

Karl poelker said:


> How much for a 9wt sir?


They are $325 plus shipping which will be in the $20-25 range.


----------



## Karl poelker (Jun 19, 2017)

Ron Hickman said:


> They are $325 plus shipping which will be in the $20-25 range.


Thanks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ron, where are you located?


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

I'm in Marietta, Georgia.


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Ron, where are you located?


I'm going to be passing through Tampa around mid-day July 14 if you'd like to see one.


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

Just completed an outfit for BM_Barrelcooker with an 8' 10wt. rod, Redington reel and a RIO tarpon line. I cast it this morning before packing it for shipping and it would really punch out the line. Here is it ready to loop on a tarpon fly


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Ron- still interested in a 1-pc but had some family stuff to deal with so I've been out of pocket.

Other than the color scheme the main requests I'd have would be for Recoil stripping guides and to not have the colored foam piece on the fighting butt. I assume this is easily done, right?


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

Thread wraps can be any color. No problem eliminating the foam on butt, or substituting another stripping guide. You'd need to tell me specifically which guide you want. I guess this is why they call them 'custom rods'.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I kind of like the color scheme. 
It perfectly matches my Rodney Dangerfield plaid fly fishin jacket and my eccentric personality. 

I'll give y'all a report when I start catchin gar and buffalo with it. 

Thanks Ron.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

But I'm off to WV in pursuit of some weenie trout tomorrow. I don't think I'll be needin the ten weight.


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

We use those trout for bait for stripers down here in Georgia.


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

Love your profile poster. I'm bad to drink whisky and smoke cigars too. I have a cigar holder on the console of my micro microskiff.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Oh boy !!!!!

I'm more than happy with my Ron Hickman one piece. I've been scared to take it out of the tube but decided to this morning. 
Wow. I can't wait to stab a big minnow in the face with this thing !!!!


----------



## Bill Bohler (Jul 26, 2017)

Ron Hickman said:


> I've been a rodmaker for over 50 years and commercially for over 30. I've been flyfishing for more than 60 years and caught just about everything. On the request of an East coast FL friend, I've developed a set of 8' 1-pc rods in 8, 9 and 10 wts. Many years ago, I got advice from Gary Loomis about building billfish fly rods (when there weren't any) and he pointed me to one of his backbounce blanks. It worked great and had the tip to punch out a shooting head and huge 6/0 tandem fly, and the backbone to fight a big fish on 20# tippet. The lightness of the tip of these rods enables you to throw a couple of line weights, and the backbone to fight a fish, and lift much more line off the water than you will with a conventional fly rod. They will throw 90' of line with ease. They are made with a premium IM-8 blank. The length is so they will fit in many of the 8' rod tubes on micro and tech poling skiffs and not have to deal with your 9' rod, going and coming. It will be in the rod tube and ready when you need it. They are a fraction of the price of a SAGE (I'm a dealer), Orvis or other top quality rod.
> If anyone is interested, give me a call at 770 826-3801.
> 
> All,
> ...


----------

